# Confused about TSH and Free T3 results



## harnerh (May 29, 2017)

Hello, I'm still new and haven't figured out how to do the 'signature' so I'll post some of the info here. Anyway I'd appreciate anyone's advice/knowledge/personal experience as I continue with this new NDT and T3 treatment.

I just came back from my doctor appointment and we went over my first lab results. I was tested for Free T3 and TSH, and other hormones, lipids, etc, so I didn't get a full thyroid hormone test. Should I ask for RT3 and Free T4 to be checked?

I'm still very fatigued, even though I am currently taking 4 grains of NDT and adding/increasing direct T3. They want me to go down to 2 grains NDT and keep adding T3. My ferritin is very low, so could be contributing to my fatigue. Will be taking a chelated iron supplement.

I'm not a vegetarian, wondering why my ferritin/iron is low? Also confused about the TSH and why they don't want me on 4 grains even though I'm not feeling much better. They don't want my TSH to be this low.

Any advice is much appreciated. Thank you!

These results are from June 27, 2017. At the time I was taking 2 grains NDT and not adding T3.

TSH 0.011 (range 0.111~4.910)
Free T3 4.2 (range 2.0 ~ 4.4)
Ferritin 8 (range 13~150)
Iron 73 (range 37~145)

I had a partial thyroidectomy in 1993, and a total thyroidectomy in 2009.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> These results are from June 27, 2017. At the time I was taking 2 grains NDT and not adding T3.
> 
> TSH 0.011 (range 0.111~4.910)
> Free T3 4.2 (range 2.0 ~ 4.4)* Goal is 1/2-3/4 range, closer to 3/4 range ((3.2-3.8))*
> ...


Have you had a Reverse T3 run?


----------



## harnerh (May 29, 2017)

Thanks for your reply 

I have not had a Reverse T3 run. I will ask for one next time.

I am just starting today on an iron supplement. That makes sense that I wouldn't feel the T3 until my Ferritin is better.

Is my Free T3 too high at 4.2? What is optimal and what is causing mine to be 4.2?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes your free t3 is much too high. Combining NDT and Cytomel is not really a good idea. You should talk to your doctor about discontinuing the t3 med and just focusing on stabilizing your labs/symptoms with NDT alone.


----------



## cascais (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi harnerh
I wonder if you are still having menstrual bleeding ? 
I had issues with ferritin also and my monthly "friend" was the culprit ????
Well it really started after my son was born 3 years ago but the usual 6 weeks postpartum bleeding didn't t stop. My bleeds were very very heavy I was reduced to using maternity pads for a full week every month..
I m a bit better since the gynea did a "dnc" January 2015. The gynea explained as a "clear out" inside your uterus.
I still take iron the odd time usually during my period, i try not to take it too often as it tends to constipate me. It also can be quite hard on the stomach if you are on it for a while
They also mentioned the coil apparently it helps the bleeding a lot but since it provides hormones also and I had ovarian issues due to hormone treatment I decided against the coil.
Your ferritin issues may not be related at all but hope it helps if it is similar to my case.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Ferritin. naturally falls with a monthly cycle.

The lower the Ferritin the more someone bleeds.

I struggled for years - added iron - was sick as a dog and finally opted for ablation which stopped my cycle. Today my Ferritin is at top of range- naturally with no supplements , although it did take years for it to get this high.


----------



## harnerh (May 29, 2017)

Thank you all for your replies. Every little bit of information helps.


----------

